# The Sorry Souls on Yahoo Answers



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

After spending five minutes on Yahoo Answers I discovered countless people needing help with their fish, and getting it from people who didn't know what they were talking about. I recommended FF to several and attempted to help others. I can't do it alone though. Some of you guys should go over there and help too. It'll be better for the fish, and the fish keepers that way.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

I used to read those all the time. It also costs points to be able to ask the questions. Then I found fish forums.. I shall help you on your quest.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

I used to answer questions on there all the time years ago. I got tired of the same questions being asked over and over, so I stopped.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

unfortunately the internet is absolutely overrun with experts that have no idea what they are talking about...
how can someone who has only kept a few species of fish for a few months ; or even a few years answer questions about a species that they have never even seen ? kind of like " i can tell you all about jack dempseys , i had one once for a few weeks before he died."
not to mention the fact that many people don't care what they are told unless it is something they "want" to hear..."sure you can keep an arapima in a 10 gallon tank.fish only get as big as the tank they are kept in."

i have more than enough trouble keeping up with and learning all of the info given on here...


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Thanks v-paw; and Loha hit it on the dot.
I saw, in that one session, four people who said something along the lines of- "It doesn't really matter, goldfish/guppies/bettas only live a few days anyway." Which is absurd, goldfish could live over 20 years. I know why it happens though; the goldfish stays in the bag, or a plastic cup, and eats bread and cheese. Or a betta will stay in that little dish it comes in. Pretty sad. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I hate that site. Anytime I search a real problem, I find more people asking about it but no good answer. Go to the specialists for help you can use. Chrysler forums for minivan trouble, cichlid sites for jack dempsey questions.

I think we do a decent job here for a bunch of volunteers who do it for thanks and the good of fish. But it does get wearying to keep answering the same questions over and over. A "how to search old threads" tutorial might be warranted for newcomers. 

I like to see our "new" fishkeepers turn around and explain cycling to the next beginner, it keeps me from having to do it again and my memories of doing it myself are getting dim.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Take a look at this person-

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...l5VyFAoM_dw4;_ylv=3?qid=20130709131024AAtpmzo







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

TheJakeM said:


> Thanks v-paw; and Loha hit it on the dot.
> I saw, in that one session, four people who said something along the lines of- "It doesn't really matter, goldfish/guppies/bettas only live a few days anyway." Which is absurd, goldfish could live over 20 years. I know why it happens though; the goldfish stays in the bag, or a plastic cup, and eats bread and cheese. Or a betta will stay in that little dish it comes in. Pretty sad.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ya. I still have my first fish, a goldfish. Pretty old, pretty big. I always have to find room and buy a bigger thank for them!

I've had guppies live for 2.5 years. *sigh*

Hmm... Beta... My record is a year.. Then they get ick, and then they died. But that was a long time ago, maybe I'd be better now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

I had a betta that lived from the time I was six, to the time I was 13. Then I left it in someone's care for 3 days and it died.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

TheJakeM said:


> Take a look at this person-
> 
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...l5VyFAoM_dw4;_ylv=3?qid=20130709131024AAtpmzo
> 
> ...


Good Lord. Don't anybody spell and make complete sentences anymore?


----------

